# to all the...



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

JACKLEGS

please, i mean please, if you kill birds on public land, just leave it it that, there are more people that just breeze through this and other forums and look more than anything.  If you want someone to know where the birds where killed, its called a phone.  and if you post pictures, please make sure you can't read the boat ramp sign in the background some of this as of late has been a dang invitation to people.  

thank you, i'm done


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 15, 2009)

If they do that how am I supposed to find the spot to kill all of those Redheads?


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

Why don't we just do away with the Waterfowl thread?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> Why don't we just do away with the Waterfowl thread?



then it will move somewhere else.  if people would have some common sense it wouldnt be a problem and i wouldnt have started this thread.

  i have a question that i want an honest answer to.  Are you a duck hunter?


----------



## drago (Dec 15, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> JACKLEGS
> 
> please, i mean please, if you kill birds on public land, just leave it it that, there are more people that just breeze through this and other forums and look more than anything.  If you want someone to know where the birds where killed, its called a phone.  and if you post pictures, please make sure you can't read the boat ramp sign in the background some of this as of late has been a dang invitation to people.
> 
> thank you, i'm done



I feel ya man---Thought we worked this thru on Monday!!


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes. I realize I can not kill all the birds so I like to share especially in a "PUBLIC" area. Do you honestly hunt areas that you have not recieved information, in some sort of way, from someone else or do you ignore it and hunt only the areas you have found solely on your own. Think, before you reply.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

drago said:


> I feel ya man---Thought we worked this thru on Monday!!



this wasnt directed at anyone in particular...but after the other one i felt it necessary to explain why its not a good idea to post public places.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> Yes. I realize I can not kill all the birds so I like to share especially in a "PUBLIC" area. Do you honestly hunt areas that you have not recieved information, in some sort of way, from someone else or do you ignore it and hunt only the areas you have found solely on your own. Think, before you reply.



So if YOU can't kill all the birds you want to make sure that others can harrass them? I spend a lot of money on scouting! Gas aint' cheap and time ain't free! Reguardless of if I get a tip or if it's one of my sole honeyholes I always scout it before I hunt it. One trip just to scout can equal be burning upwards of $50 in fuel not to mention milage and wear. So, yeah I don't like it when I get on the X and I have 100 jackleg skybusters 200 yards on either side of me blasting everything within a 2 square mile area, it makes me a little more bitter that I already am. Where as new people that are interested in duck hunting and who want to put the work into it and do it right always are welcome with me. I'm not the great white duck killer by any means but I try and I take pride in what I do and I care about it. It's just the way I am. ANYTHING worth doing is worth taking the time to DO IT RIGHT.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> Yes. I realize I can not kill all the birds so I like to share especially in a "PUBLIC" area. Do you honestly hunt areas that you have not recieved information, in some sort of way, from someone else or do you ignore it and hunt only the areas you have found solely on your own. Think, before you reply.



I am talking strictly on a forum.  I have no problem picking up the phone or even a PM and saying "hey bud, i saw some birds at place X the other day" or "hey man, you'll never guess where i killed these birds this morning".  but its always with people i know and trust, and it's a recipricatory action.  I have and do hunt an area or 2 i have recieved information on/been shown, but it wasn't from an internet forum, and i have the courtesy to call the person(s) and flat out ask if they are going to be at said spot in the morning, if they are, i go elsewhere.   i'm just saying, dont proclaim it to the world to see, i for one dont enjoy having some idiot come in 10 minutes b/f LST and set up 75 yards from me.


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

I also feel your interpretation of "common sense" is different than my interpretation of "common courtesy". If you have access to enough water that you don't have to hunt advertised public land that is great. Some do not have that priviledge or option. If you feel a public area you are hunting is being advertised too much, please try to remember it is public paid for by every hunter and fisher that purchased a license in the State of Georgia.

Do you hunt soley by yourself or do you share the experience with others. If you do, why, they may kill a bird you could have shot. I get your point but don't understand the reasoning. But then again, it's not for me to understand but to except.

If I have information on Juliette I will continued to post it. If you feel it will be too crowded to your likeing hunt elsewhere. With over 1500 acres of water surely a spot can be found. It may not be THE spot but it is a spot. 

When hunting a public access area there may routinely be set backs. Learn to adapt.


----------



## drago (Dec 15, 2009)

Jackleg\skybuster---HUH

been killin alot of birds to be sterotyped as either one of these guys...Must be doin something right....I love to hunt, it is what I do!!! And i spend my time and my money to insure succesful hunts,


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

From the responses, lets say that the "idiots" that are trying to come to "your" spot think the same thing about you. If you are that ticked off about hunting public land don't hunt it. I feel ya'll have still not grasp the term "public access".

This discussion could go on for eternity. I'm not meaning to attack anyone. I'm just discussing as others are.


----------



## hogdawg (Dec 15, 2009)

some folks don't and never will get it.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> I also feel your interpretation of "common sense" is different than my interpretation of "common courtesy". If you have access to enough water that you don't have to hunt advertised public land that is great. Some do not have that priviledge or option. If you feel a public area you are hunting is being advertised too much, please try to remember it is public paid for by every hunter and fisher that purchased a license in the State of Georgia.
> 
> Do you hunt soley by yourself or do you share the experience with others. If you do, why, they may kill a bird you could have shot. I get your point but don't understand the reasoning. But then again, it's not for me to understand but to except.
> 
> ...



Definatley do not have the option to regurlarly hunt private land..haha.  And you can "feel" whatever you want about an interpretation, i see common sense and common courtesy riding in the same boat.  Example: Common sense says your not going to kill that bird 300' in the air, and its a common courtesy not to shoot at him 300' in the air b/c you may have a group 200yds to your left that said bird may work too.  i'm not trying to make you see that, and, again, this was not directed at anyone person.  Dont take it so personal.  You seem to believe i think its all about killing birds with the "hunt soley by yourself......may kill a bird you could have shot" statement.  Killing birds is fun, yes, its part of it.  however, thier are normally 2-3 + me in my boat.  i enjoy watching the satisfaction of someone else taking a bird.  I enjoy working a bird in for someone else to shoot.  It's all about fooling a bird with a spread thats just right, or a quack or whistle at just the right time when they turn back in to the wind.  again, dont take it personal, im not talking about juliette specifacally, you brought that up, not me.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> If you feel a public area you are hunting is being advertised too much, please try to remember it is public paid for by every hunter and fisher that purchased a license in the State of Georgia.




Not really, Georgia has a general fund so it's paid for by general state and federal funds and tax $. License sales are distributed out to everything as well. Just thought I'd mention that.

Anyway, I'm done with this one because this is going to turn into little more than the a flogged equine.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> From the responses, lets say that the "idiots" that are trying to come to "your" spot think the same thing about you. If you are that ticked off about hunting public land don't hunt it. I feel ya'll have still not grasp the term "public access".
> 
> This discussion could go on for eternity. I'm not meaning to attack anyone. I'm just discussing as others are.



always have a backup...or 4.  i dont think anyone is ticked off at hunting public land, what ticks people off is when you've been setup for 5 hours, and someone cruises in at LST and sets up on top of you.  Public access is just that, public!  legally, they are fine.  but as a courteous, senseable duck hunter, their is really no excuse.  Nor an excuse for skybusting, i would love to see a 15-20 shell limit per person on some public water.  what is angering is when you put in the work and are their at 2AM, and end up surrouned by people that saw where birds where killed via internet, so they show up.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 15, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> always have a backup...or 4.  i dont think anyone is ticked off at hunting public land, what ticks people off is when you've been setup for 5 hours, and someone cruises in at LST and sets up on top of you.  Public access is just that, public!  legally, they are fine.  but as a courteous, senseable duck hunter, their is really no excuse.  Nor an excuse for skybusting, i would love to see a 15-20 shell limit per person on some public water.  what is angering is when you put in the work and are their at 2AM, and end up surrouned by people that saw where birds where killed via internet, so they show up.



The hammer found the top of the nail on that comment!
Public land is no excuse to act like a thoughtless jerk, and yes people do just that. Daily


----------



## drago (Dec 15, 2009)

PaulD said:


> So if YOU can't kill all the birds you want to make sure that others can harrass them? I spend a lot of money on scouting! Gas aint' cheap and time ain't free! Reguardless of if I get a tip or if it's one of my sole honeyholes I always scout it before I hunt it. One trip just to scout can equal be burning upwards of $50 in fuel not to mention milage and wear. So, yeah I don't like it when I get on the X and I have 100 jackleg skybusters 200 yards on either side of me blasting everything within a 2 square mile area, it makes me a little more bitter that I already am. Where as new people that are interested in duck hunting and who want to put the work into it and do it right always are welcome with me. I'm not the great white duck killer by any means but I try and I take pride in what I do and I care about it. It's just the way I am. ANYTHING worth doing is worth taking the time to DO IT RIGHT.



Jackleg\skybuster---HUH

been killin alot of birds to be sterotyped as either one of these guys...Must be doin something right....I love to hunt, it is what I do!!! And i spend my time and my money to insure succesful hunts,


----------



## drago (Dec 15, 2009)

PaulD said:


> The hammer found the top of the nail on that comment!
> Public land is no excuse to act like a thoughtless jerk, and yes people do just that. Daily




Now I agree with that statement 100%,


----------



## PaulD (Dec 15, 2009)

drago said:


> Jackleg\skybuster---HUH
> 
> been killin alot of birds to be sterotyped as either one of these guys...Must be doin something right....I love to hunt, it is what I do!!! And i spend my time and my money to insure succesful hunts,



That wasn't directed at you anyway.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

PaulD said:


> The hammer found the top of the nail on that comment!
> Public land is no excuse to act like a thoughtless jerk, and yes people do just that. Daily



Yep.  We had mallards last Sat. that we were working that were circling our spread, responding to our calling and were scared into the next county because some jacklegs that we beat a full 45 minutes to that area of the back part of the impoundment decided to shoot at them because they happen to swing wide towards the jacklegs across the swamp.  

We had extended courtesy towards them earlier that morning.  We had two Canadas fly directly over head but to far up to pass shoot.  The other group hit the call before we could and we let them work those birds and ultimately they shot at least one of them.  We could have shot at those birds a couple of times if we had wanted to take a skybuster prayer shot at them but I don't operate like that.  I expected them to do the same for us on those mallards but no, selfish public land jacklegs don't understand the rules of the game.

Your public land scouting reports are doing nothing but ruining hunting for guys like me that are legit.  All you are doing is attracting people that are not going to take the time to find a place to hunt.  And no, I don't have the money to afford private land or posh hunting excursions to Arkansas so that little argument doesn't hold water with me Delame01.  I'm a walk-in hunter with some waders, a couple of calls, a beat up 870, 25 shells in a shell holder on my chest, and a bag full of decoys.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 15, 2009)

Personal favorite quote from somebody on public land," I'll shoot at them if they are a mile high! If I don't they are just going to land near somebody else and you KNOW they will kill them then."

On a nicer note. I have met some very, very, very good, polite, ethical hunters on public land. There are good people out there and I see it everytime I'm at the ramp or on the water.


----------



## drago (Dec 15, 2009)

pauld said:


> that wasn't directed at you anyway.



sorry


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 15, 2009)

What is a Jackleg?


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

So MustangMAtt30 what little argument are you talking about. The one where you probably read somewhere that Juliette was a place to duck hunt or someone encroached on your walk in area or giving information on duck presence is affecting your ability to wade limited section of a given area or the scouting report brings out all the unethical hunters to "your" spot.

Here is what I would like for all ya'll whiners to take into consideration. This property belongs to Southern Company/Georgia Power. It under agreement to be managed by the Georgia Department of Natural Resources. So it is not your spot. If you don't like the company change the location. Or if your that arrogant, stay at the boat ramp and screen your fellow hunters to see if they are up to your standards. 

Some of you act like this place, Lake Juliette, is the last stronghold that was your very own secret and that I have let the cat is out of the bag.

Please!!!


----------



## The Crowe (Dec 15, 2009)

any time you hunt on public land you will be faced with the type of folks everyone is discribing here i personaly have been hunting and trout fishing on public land and i am thankfull that we have it  but i think that we all have seen some ignorent folks whether it be sky busting or comin to set up close while deer or turkey hunting . but in saying that what can you do about it


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 15, 2009)

Can someone pass me the eggnog please?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> JACKLEGS
> 
> please, i mean please, if you kill birds on public land, just leave it it that, there are more people that just breeze through this and other forums and look more than anything.  If you want someone to know where the birds where killed, its called a phone.  and if you post pictures, please make sure you can't read the boat ramp sign in the background some of this as of late has been a dang invitation to people.
> 
> thank you, i'm done



where in their at all did this thread start as specifacally about juliette...please show me.  get un hung off of that hook.  all i was trying to say is dont make it so easy for people to know where birds MIGHT be holding.


----------



## drago (Dec 15, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Can someone pass me the eggnog please?



single malt scotch please!!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> So MustangMAtt30 what little argument are you talking about. The one where you probably read somewhere that Juliette was a place to duck hunt or someone encroached on your walk in area or giving information on duck presence is affecting your ability to wade limited section of a given area or the scouting report brings out all the unethical hunters to "your" spot.
> 
> Here is what I would like for all ya'll whiners to take into consideration. This property belongs to Southern Company/Georgia Power. It under agreement to be managed by the Georgia Department of Natural Resources. So it is not your spot. If you don't like the company change the location. Or if your that arrogant, stay at the boat ramp and screen your fellow hunters to see if they are up to your standards.
> 
> ...



and just skimming over the thread, you seem to be the only one mention highlighted lake.  you aint that special, get off of the specific side of this thread and try to realize my initial statement was generalized and broad.  not directed at specifically anyone, more of a "what are you thinking?!" thing.


----------



## willholl79 (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> So MustangMAtt30 what little argument are you talking about. The one where you probably read somewhere that Juliette was a place to duck hunt or someone encroached on your walk in area or giving information on duck presence is affecting your ability to wade limited section of a given area or the scouting report brings out all the unethical hunters to "your" spot.
> 
> Here is what I would like for all ya'll whiners to take into consideration. This property belongs to Southern Company/Georgia Power. It under agreement to be managed by the Georgia Department of Natural Resources. So it is not your spot. If you don't like the company change the location. Or if your that arrogant, stay at the boat ramp and screen your fellow hunters to see if they are up to your standards.
> 
> ...



Well if I scout out a spot where ducks are working and get there first(2am) then it should be "MY SPOT" for at least a couple hours.  I swear there are hunters out there that ride around in boats/trucks to see where someone else is hunting(who put the time and money into scouting) and proceed to set up 100yds away 10 minutes before shooting light and skybust so that we can't even get a shot off on birds that we are working.  If you can't understand that then you probably haven't put much time/ effort into waterfowl hunting.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> So MustangMAtt30 what little argument are you talking about. The one where you probably read somewhere that Juliette was a place to duck hunt or someone encroached on your walk in area or giving information on duck presence is affecting your ability to wade limited section of a given area or the scouting report brings out all the unethical hunters to "your" spot.
> 
> Here is what I would like for all ya'll whiners to take into consideration. This property belongs to Southern Company/Georgia Power. It under agreement to be managed by the Georgia Department of Natural Resources. So it is not your spot. If you don't like the company change the location. Or if your that arrogant, stay at the boat ramp and screen your fellow hunters to see if they are up to your standards.
> 
> ...



First of all I scouted Juliette back about 1995 (After reading about it in a GON magazine of all things) when I was 18 and hit by the waterfowl bug the first time.  Back then I realized that it was not worth my time.

I wouldn't drive two plus hours down there to hunt now today, regardless of your scouting reports.

What you are doing though is a breech of duck hunting ettique.  You are violating one of the laws of the waterfowling fratenity.

You can sit back in your Power Plant chair and say well I don't hunt ducks so screw it I'm not in the brotherhood anyway.  I'll just post up reports of species, locations and bird movements.  You have no clue.  You may honestly think you helping out folks but in the long run you are are flooding "public use" areas with lazy skybusting yahoos.



Medicine Man said:


> Can someone pass me the eggnog please?


One "Whiskey Milk" coming up!


----------



## willholl79 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well said! MustangMatt30


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> So MustangMAtt30 what little argument are you talking about. The one where you probably read somewhere that Juliette was a place to duck hunt or someone encroached on your walk in area or giving information on duck presence is affecting your ability to wade limited section of a given area or the scouting report brings out all the unethical hunters to "your" spot.
> 
> Here is what I would like for all ya'll whiners to take into consideration. This property belongs to Southern Company/Georgia Power. It under agreement to be managed by the Georgia Department of Natural Resources. So it is not your spot. If you don't like the company change the location. Or if your that arrogant, stay at the boat ramp and screen your fellow hunters to see if they are up to your standards.
> 
> ...



now, in addition to sounding foolish, your..well...here's a picture


----------



## chadf (Dec 15, 2009)

Saw 3 mergansers this morning! One was hooded....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2009)

It's all about fooling a bird with a spread thats just right, or a quack or whistle at just the right time when they turn back in to the wind. 



I  can't top this  just to much truth


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 15, 2009)

I for one thank you for the reports.. I just got fresh hay bales put out..Here's mine on the north end. I set it up based off your reports.


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

There you go again MustangMAtt30, talking about something you know nothing about. I am a duck hunter and have been for 43 years. I guess the rules of hunting ettique have changed and I've not kept up with the times. Apparantly, from your view point, greed and selfeshness is the new way of the fraternity. If your not going to hunt down here away then shut the (blank) up. What's it to you what I post? Don't attack me by calling me out specifically in your post and expect me to be the dead horse.

Medicine man, nice bales. I hope nobody see this and sneaks in behind you on the ridge and bushwacks them critters before you can get your hard work and scouting paid for. That would be just terrible and risk ruining the whole duck hunting fraternity and brotherhood. Oh my!


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

By the way Medicine Man is that your wooden structure to the left of your hay bales or is it a squatter shack?


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Dec 15, 2009)

Ttttttttt


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2009)

I appreciate the way ya`ll have kept the debate clean. Please keep it that way.


----------



## mallymaster4 (Dec 15, 2009)

Boy its ignorance like this that makes duck hunters show their true colors.  Let me just say I am an avid duck hunter.  But compare it to deer hunting since some guys can't perceive the logic, maybe it will help some of you waterfowlers understand the pain of broadcasting all the time and effort others have put in to scouting and locating spots to be blow by few motor mouths.  And no I don't hunt the Jewel so to clear that up.

Example:  Dedicated deer hunters plant food plots year round, put out protein supplements, and pay leases or taxes on their land every year to QDM their properties.  Then one day you have a trespasser come on your place and kill the deer you have been hunting or passing up to get bigger on your own property.  Or even worse some lazy tail pulls up and shines on your property and shoots deer from the road or field at nite.  That is like getting sucker punched in the gut.

Same goes for duck hunting, even if it is public.  You put in all the time and effort scouting.  You get to the a spot extra early to insure you have it to hunt that morning.  

Then some that oversleeps or only knows one spot comes in and sees you there.  Instead of them doing their homework and having backup plans for areas that maybe taken, they just setup a couple hundred yards from you.  

Come on guys, these lakes are bigger than ponds we don't have to camp out under one another.  DO YOUR HOMEWORK and put in your time.  Laziness and being too busy is not excuse, if your too busy to scout then your to busy to hunt.  Don't ruin it for the people that have put aside time to do there part for a successful hunt.

And as for you guys that like being the internet news reporter for the migration and location reports. . . . .words can't describe.  Just don't understand your thinking or maybe its just that maybe you don't think.  I mean if you are a true waterfowler and dedicated to the sport, then you wouldn't go running off at the mouth and losing your spots to hunt or your birds for that matter.  

Instead of having to fight everyone for the spots everytime you go, you may actually have a pretty good hunting area to hunt many times if you don't run the mouth.  But since you decide to broadcast, then everyone flocks to the X location. In turn, your spots and spots of the people that scout prior are lost and the birds are pushed to private land water holes.

On that note,  glad I have access to private lakes and farm ponds.  Sorry to all the fellows that put in the hard time to find the birds.


----------



## drago (Dec 15, 2009)

mallymaster4 said:


> Boy its ignorance like this that makes duck hunters show their true colors.  Let me just say I am an avid duck hunter.  But compare it to deer hunting since some guys can't perceive the logic, maybe it will help some of you waterfowlers understand the pain of broadcasting all the time and effort others have put in to scouting and locating spots to be blow by few motor mouths.  And no I don't hunt the Jewel so to clear that up.
> 
> Example:  Dedicated deer hunters plant food plots year round, put out protein supplements, and pay leases or taxes on their land every year to QDM their properties.  Then one day you have a trespasser come on your place and kill the deer you have been hunting or passing up to get bigger on your own property.  Or even worse some lazy tail pulls up and shines on your property and shoots deer from the road or field at nite.  That is like getting sucker punched in the gut.
> 
> ...




Maybe it's all a ploy to divert the non dedidicated hunters, kinda like counter terrorism!!!


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

This debate could go on for ever. Since alot of the responders and initiators have made statements to the effect that posting a scouting report on public land well desicrate their beloved anchor point and have also, implied and have accused most other subscribers to this forum as thugs, scallowags, jacklegs, etc., etc, etc, lets try this approach.

How many readers of this forum do not want scouting reports and/or think the moderators should delete any future comments related to scout reports or persons asking for reports? I mean lets get way out there. 

I understand all's concerns of a published report but be real. A report does not make a person act any differently than they would any way. Concentrate on how many "ethical" hunters that benfit with the information. I feel sure their are more of these than are being given creidt.


----------



## mallymaster4 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## BigDogDaddy (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> How many readers of this forum do not want scouting reports and/or think the moderators should delete any future comments related to scout reports or persons asking for reports?



Gets my vote!


----------



## erniesp (Dec 15, 2009)

Keep the reports coming.


----------



## macdog82881 (Dec 15, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> JACKLEGS
> 
> please, i mean please, if you kill birds on public land, just leave it it that, there are more people that just breeze through this and other forums and look more than anything.  If you want someone to know where the birds where killed, its called a phone.  and if you post pictures, please make sure you can't read the boat ramp sign in the background some of this as of late has been a dang invitation to people.
> 
> thank you, i'm done



X a million  If someone finds and kills birds on a private area, feel free to tell us all about it, how many seen ,  dead, and what kind, cause it does not matter we can't hunt it anyways.  On the other hand if said spot is on public land KEEP YO MOUTH SHUT!!!!!   Don't get me wrong I enjoy getting scouting reports on here, but PM's only.Remember if it's on public keep it private !!!!!


----------



## obadiah (Dec 15, 2009)

I enjoy seeing the pictures and hearing the stories; and even hearing what worked well and what did not.  But like macdog said...if it's public, keep the location private.  That's my vote.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2009)

obadiah said:


> I enjoy seeing the pictures and hearing the stories; and even hearing what worked well and what did not.  But like macdog said...if it's public, keep the location private.  That's my vote.




  I think this is the best statement. Tell me/ show me pics of what ya got. Tell me what shotgun/shell/ choke combo you used. How many deks or type of deks even how you set them up or even on a point or back in a cove but KEEP THE LOCATION QUIET. 

I know  that this really don't affect me but I have been there done that where I took someone and the next time I go out they are there with a bunch of their friends (gore hadn't invented the internet yet) so I feel the pain .


----------



## tlsgcs (Dec 15, 2009)

Keep it private........... heck I don't even like to talk about the private spots I hunt


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> I am a duck hunter and have been for 43 years. I guess the rules of hunting ettique have changed and I've not kept up with the times. Apparantly, from your view point, greed and selfeshness is the new way of the fraternity. If your not going to hunt down here away then shut the (blank) up. What's it to you what I post? Don't attack me by calling me out specifically in your post and expect me to be the dead horse.



Well for about 30 of those 43 years you didn't have to hunt with the World Wide Web now did you?

The rules of the game have changed somewhat.

I believe the mighty Nitro once said and I'm paraphrasing this.....the internet has ruined many public duck holes.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> How many readers of this forum do not want scouting reports and/or think the moderators should delete any future comments related to scout reports or persons asking for reports? I mean lets get way out there.



I think you know that I oppose.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Dec 15, 2009)

Its one thing to share a spot with people you know and another thing to share spots/reports with people you dont know. More than likely the people you know and share spots/reports with are courteous hunters or else you would not be giving information to them. I personally have a couple different groups I hunt with, we know the areas that each other hunt. 

Common courtesy would say "Hey I wonder if 'Jim' is going to the river tomorrow? Maybe I should give him a call to make sure I dont shine him off of the spot he showed me a couple weeks ago." 

The opposite of that...^ is a good way to break friendships and lose hunting buddies. Nobody has singled out another person in this entire thread, but some sure are quick to take offense to it. Im sure the ones who take offense to it are the same ones who set up 100 yds away and ruin others hunt.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

BigDogDaddy said:


> Common courtesy would say "Hey I wonder if 'Jim' is going to the river tomorrow? Maybe I should give him a call to make sure I dont shine him off of the spot he showed me a couple weeks ago."



Bingo BDD!

This is another one of the duck fraternity rules!!!!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

dang, i go to lunch and the good sensible stuff comes out.  thats what i'd been tryin to get across.  this isnt about juliett.  this isnt about dyars.  this isnt about savannah NWR.  its about doing your own homework and being rewarded with birds.  not having to worry about some fella that wakes up late and sets up on top of you b/c "hey, that looks good".  sheesh.  all i was tryin to do was say keep them public holes to yourself.  and yes, i like seing pictures, kill counts, decoy spread, gun/choke/load combo, but dont be sayin specific areas!  the place will be crawling!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 15, 2009)

One thing I have learned from this post is I need to get over there and setup a road side stand selling all the stuff that duck hunters need at 2:00 am cause they are a comin you can bet that.  This lake is too far away from me to have a dog in this fight but I was wonderin if the OP wanted the whole state over there.  The next g ville or big W I tell ya.   GSU this is the seed we need to open up that mid east ga power lakes divison!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Heck we can guide out of that road side stand.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> One thing I have learned from this post is I need to get over there and setup a road side stand selling all the stuff that duck hunters need at 2:00 am cause they are a comin you can bet that.  This lake is too far away from me to have a dog in this fight but I was wonderin if the OP wanted the whole state over there.  The next g ville or big W I tell ya.   GSU this is the seed we need to open up that mid east ga power lakes divison!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Heck we can guide out of that road side stand.




We could ride around and sell biscuits out of the boat Ducker........I might eat all the profits though so you might want to take one them skinny fellas to ride shotgun with you.   I nominate Med. Man he is the king of biscuits!


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 15, 2009)

Ruggers right all day long on this one.  Had a boat load of folks come in on my crowd Sunday morning.  Blinked the light once and heard one of them say, "Dang, that's where we needed to be boys."  Then they left.  Not 50 yards away.  Miles away.  They respected us for sitting out there for hours waiting on LST.  Much respect fellas.  Today, met 2 nice fellas at same spot doing some glassing.  We spoke and when I asked them if they were familiar with this site they said, "yes."  When I asked what there handles were, they said, "we don't use it like that."  They're out there fellas.  Watch your mouths.  If not for yourselves, for the rest of us.  (By the way, no offense to the fellas I met this morning and good luck in Miss.)


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 15, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> We could ride around and sell biscuits out of the boat Ducker........I might eat all the profits though so you might want to take one them skinny fellas to ride shotgun with you.   I nominate Med. Man he is the king of biscuits!





Just like the little old lady that rides around buyou meto and sells biscuits in an 18 ft alu boat with a 150 jet on the back of it.

Man look at all the folks on the bottom of the page checkin this thread out.  Yall come on.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> Ruggers right all day long on this one.  Had a boat load of folks come in on my crowd Sunday morning.  Blinked the light once and heard one of them say, "Dang, that's where we needed to be boys."  Then they left.  Not 50 yards away.  Miles away.  They respected us for sitting out there for hours waiting on LST.  Much respect fellas.  Today, met 2 nice fellas at same spot doing some glassing.  We spoke and when I asked them if they were familiar with this site they said, "yes."  When I asked what there handles were, they said, "we don't use it like that."  They're out there fellas.  Watch your mouths.  If not for yourselves, for the rest of us.  (By the way, no offense to the fellas I met this morning and good luck in Miss.)



Spot on!!!!!!!!!!  That is how you do it.  

For every one of us there are 10 lurkers.  Do the math.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> Just like the little old lady that rides around buyou meto and sells biscuits in an 18 ft alu boat with a 150 jet on the back of it.



You going to have some sausage and gravy with maybe a sunside up egg or two to go with them biscuits? 

Now man I'm hungry thanks a bunch


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 15, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You going to have some sausage and gravy with maybe a sunside up egg or two to go with them biscuits?
> 
> Now man I'm hungry thanks a bunch



What ever the customer demands.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> Just like the little old lady that rides around buyou meto and sells biscuits in an 18 ft alu boat with a 150 jet on the back of it.
> 
> Man look at all the folks on the bottom of the page checkin this thread out.  Yall come on.




The "Biscuit Boat Lady of Bayou Meto" is where I got the idea!  She is has made the list of Arkansas' 500 Most Wealthiest Women 27 years skraight......


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 15, 2009)

You want to know what a "Jackleg" is look at the bottom of the waterfowl forum page and the names down there..That my friend is a "Jackleg" you come in here poke your little ugly head around and say NOTHING. If they would give me one free pass I'd swat you right on the back of the head..Either speak up or go to the small game forum and troll around in there.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 15, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Ive got only a few places to hunt........several on public walk in swamps that are good hikes in and fair drives. Aint no way in heck im posting info on that. Way too much work involved to get lucky to have a few pass thru shots on woodies.



Nawwww Bro give us a report.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> You want to know what a "Jackleg" is look at the bottom of the waterfowl forum page and the names down there..That my friend is a "Jackleg" you come in here poke your little ugly head around and say NOTHING. If they would give me one free pass I'd swat you right on the back of the head..Either speak up or go to the small game forum and troll around in there.



Ok so I waaaaaant to go duck hunting in Ga can ya tell me where the ducks want to be  ? Oh maybe you weren't talkin to me think I'll just poke my little ugly head back where it was and read some more so please don't swat me


----------



## drago (Dec 15, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> You want to know what a "Jackleg" is look at the bottom of the waterfowl forum page and the names down there..That my friend is a "Jackleg" you come in here poke your little ugly head around and say NOTHING. If they would give me one free pass I'd swat you right on the back of the head..Either speak up or go to the small game forum and troll around in there.



WOW!!!!


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> Do you  hunt areas that you have recieved information, in some sort of way, from someone else




Of course he has..........but that was different.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2009)

drago said:


> WOW!!!!



Oh don't worry about Medicine Man sometimes the poor old guy gets his meds mixed up or can't find them 


One more time Medicine Man I'll tell ya again I put them in the MEDICINE CABINET but remember you must take the BLUEone first then the RED one and last it's the GREEN this will keep the boogyman away but if you reverse the order he brings all his friends and will come and get ya  and I better not catch you with Crabby again you know his liquid medicine doesn't work on you 


Sorry guys he'll should be OK in a bit


----------



## Nitro (Dec 15, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> The "Biscuit Boat Lady of Bayou Meto" is where I got the idea!  She is has made the list of Arkansas' 500 Most Wealthiest Women 27 years skraight......




No such person.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nitro said:


> No such person.



Dude, seriously?????????? 

I would have thought the mighty Nitro would have had a little bit of a sense of humor.  When have I have antagonized you lately? Heck I even paraphrased you in a positive light today when I mentioned what you said about public duck holes.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm just amazed. Kinda like a car wreck. I never hunted public land and now probably won't


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 15, 2009)

I hunt a public lake in N Fl. More times than not there is a boat to set up 150-200yds from me. Most of the time it's kids but not always. There is also skybusting involved with said boats. Just this past weekend another boat (grown men from Ga not that it matters) left the landing the same time as me and they watched where I was going to set up and got 150yds up wind from me. I was getting some shooting and they weren't. about an hr into the hunt I heard one of them say "we're moving, I'm not watching this ***** shoot birds and not get a shot". Keep in mind that there is 5,000+ ac of water. He moved to 150yds down wind of me, set up and got a shot or two while I still got shooting. It wasn't an hr later when they picked up and left cussing the entire time.


My point being that if you hunt public land you will ALWAYS have someone setting up on top of you or skybusting in the area regaurdless if an area is posted on the web or not. Until hunters/grown men start treating others as they wish to be treated it will most likely be this way.

BTW I've just recently started looking at the site and enjoy it but whooo, I thought deer hunters were bad


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 15, 2009)

Two things here...#1 The last time I took the Blue pills as you suggested I was in a mess (so to speak) for days..Ended up costing me a trip to the doctor (very uncomfartable)..#2 The green pill did not help at all.


----------



## drago (Dec 15, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Dude, seriously??????????
> 
> I would have thought the mighty Nitro would have had a little bit of a sense of humor.



Hey Johnny Ringo--you're no huckelberry


----------



## Sling (Dec 15, 2009)

If I get on this forum and tell you what I shot and where I shot it, you better only believe half.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

Sling said:


> If I get on this forum and tell you what I shot and where I shot it, you better only believe half.



heck ill tell you what, or atleast show you a picture (that will most likely be ducks laid in the gunwale of my boat or in the grass) of what i shot.  its the "this is where this hunt took place" that kills me.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

drago said:


> Hey Johnny Ringo--you're no huckelberry



Your a daisy if you do.


----------



## hevishot (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> So MustangMAtt30 what little argument are you talking about. The one where you probably read somewhere that Juliette was a place to duck hunt or someone encroached on your walk in area or giving information on duck presence is affecting your ability to wade limited section of a given area or the scouting report brings out all the unethical hunters to "your" spot.
> 
> Here is what I would like for all ya'll whiners to take into consideration. This property belongs to Southern Company/Georgia Power. It under agreement to be managed by the Georgia Department of Natural Resources. So it is not your spot. If you don't like the company change the location. Or if your that arrogant, stay at the boat ramp and screen your fellow hunters to see if they are up to your standards.
> 
> ...



I have a feeling that you are a new "duck hunter"...or one with little success...otherwise this would all make sense....this ain't bass fishin', cuz.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

hevishot said:


> I have a feeling that you are a new "duck hunter"...or one with little success...otherwise this would all make sense....this ain't bass fishin', cuz.



Hevi, he says he has 43 years of duck hunting experience.


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok. Today's report. There were several ----seen flying over the ---- in the -----of the-----. There was a large group of----over by the ---- around----. I saw ----and---- and---- but no----. PM me and I might fill in the blanks.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Two things here...#1 The last time I took the Blue pills as you suggested I was in a mess (so to speak) for days..Ended up costing me a trip to the doctor (very uncomfartable)..#2 The green pill did not help at all.



But the RED  one shore make ya sleep good don't it? 

The GREEN one ain't nuttin but a sugar pill I just threw it in cause it's a CHRISTMAS color   


Sorry about the BLUE  one didn't know your wife/girlfriend was going to out of town


----------



## Sling (Dec 15, 2009)

_this ain't bass fishin', cuz. _
Can I get an Amen? AMEN!


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 15, 2009)

I say we all meet at the landing at Juliette Saturday morning. Medicine man, Drago, and myself will judge the debate while drinking holiday beverages. Remember, we want to see a lot of hair swinging around.


----------



## hevishot (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't buy it...might have been the first time he shot a duck but I'm bettin' against many successful hunts in those "years"...could be wrong. The internet wasn't around for him to ruin spots folks who did their scouting and found birds so maybe he just types too much?


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 15, 2009)

BigDogDaddy said:


> Its one thing to share a spot with people you know and another thing to share spots/reports with people you dont know. More than likely the people you know and share spots/reports with are courteous hunters or else you would not be giving information to them. I personally have a couple different groups I hunt with, we know the areas that each other hunt.
> 
> Common courtesy would say "Hey I wonder if 'Jim' is going to the river tomorrow? Maybe I should give him a call to make sure I dont shine him off of the spot he showed me a couple weeks ago."
> 
> The opposite of that...^ is a good way to break friendships and lose hunting buddies. Nobody has singled out another person in this entire thread, but some sure are quick to take offense to it. Im sure the ones who take offense to it are the same ones who set up 100 yds away and ruin others hunt.



I agree 100 %!! I only have public places to hunt ducks and I enjoy taking people.  With that being said I cannot stand it when I take someone and then a week later I call them and ask if they want to go to the river only to get the response of "were already out here man". 

It just freakin Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- me off when we get out there and scout and go days and not even shoot a shot so we can find the birds and then try to be nice and take someone. Then they turn around and take other people to "their spot". 

Needless to say I have not been taking people this year and when I do I drive and go out of my way to confuse the heck outta them so they wont know how to get back.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 15, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> You want to know what a "Jackleg" is look at the bottom of the waterfowl forum page and the names down there..That my friend is a "Jackleg" you come in here poke your little ugly head around and say NOTHING. If they would give me one free pass I'd swat you right on the back of the head..Either speak up or go to the small game forum and troll around in there.



I think it's comical, but senseless to argue about...therefore i'm just reading.  If I give you my address, will you come swat me on the head??  I need a good swatting....PLEASE!


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 15, 2009)

vowell462 said:


> I say we all meet at the landing at Juliette Saturday morning. Medicine man, Drago, and myself will judge the debate while drinking holiday beverages. Remember, we want to see a lot of hair swinging around.



Don't mention the hair swinging. I have taken the Blue pill that Mike told me too. And Matt sent me some eggnog this morning..Everyone knows about my hay bale's now, and I've gotten a splitting head ache from this........I think I'll just go home and take a laxative and rest...GSURugger please don't start anymore threads...


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

No, I'm not a new duck hunter and am very successful in hunting. I'm not childish, greedy, or selfish, when it comes to PUBLIC lands. Some seem to take great defense about an area you don't hunt.

When the post comes up, if it makes you displeased, don't read the post. I nor you can do anything about the disrespectful hunters you have and will encounter but we can assist in helping those that truly wish to enjoy the sport and those that are new to it.

I understand each of your concerns about advertised public spots. Since you are proud and bold to state your concerns about this public information, I would like to see your user names in the next GON or Georgia Sportsman magazines telling those editors how wrong they are for ruining your little trip by letting all those bad men loose on your best duck hunting spot in the world.

Let's just agree to disagree and get on with the hunt.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 15, 2009)

Nitro said:


> No such person.



Come on man atleast let some of em think about it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

It's amazing how the spread of news can make supposedly grown men act like a bunch of snotty nose brats.... He was in my hunting spot. I got here first. He's shooting at my bird I was calling. His light was shining in my eyes.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 15, 2009)

LipRip'r said:


> If I give you my address, will you come swat me on the head??  I need a good swatting....PLEASE!




 Uhhh no...


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 15, 2009)

lagrangedave said:


> I'm just amazed. Kinda like a car wreck. I never hunted public land and now probably won't



This thread is kinda like a car wreck on ice.   I can see it coming from along way off but there aint nothin nobody can do about it.    Not saying anything bad about anybodys post but we all know where this ones headed.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 15, 2009)

......


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 15, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> It's amazing how the spread of news can make supposedly grown men act like a bunch of snotty nose brats.... He was in my hunting spot. I got here first. He's shooting at my bird I was calling. His light was shining in my eyes.



Its fun thought aint it,  cause we all know we wouldnt act like this out in the woods for fear of getin a whoopin or havin to give one.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

And Again...


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

i would also like to reiterate, again, beating a deceased equine, but i did not start this thread to single out or specify.  the initial post is very broad


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> This thread is kinda like a car wreck on ice.   I can see it coming from along way off but there aint nothin nobody can do about it.    Not saying anything bad about anybodys post but we all know where this ones headed.




This one has actually held together alot better than threads in the past.  

Most of us are on Double Secret Probabtion and we know if we step out of line Nic is going to put a big fat sharp hatchet between our eyes.



Gaducker said:


> Its fun thought aint it,  cause we all know we wouldnt act like this out in the woods for fear of getin a whoopin or havin to give one.


Well we are all a bunch of internet tough guys.


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

__________________
We ain't never gonna change...so shut your mouth and play along 

thanks, GSURugger.

Exactly


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 15, 2009)

"It ain't nothing for me to knock a lung loose. Just how big a feller are you?"  Roy D. Mercer


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> This one has actually held together alot better than threads in the past.
> 
> Most of us are on Double Secret Probabtion and we know if we step out of line Nic is going to put a big fat sharp hatchet between our eyes.
> 
> ...





Hey now!!! I`m bein` nice because it`s Christmas!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## drago (Dec 15, 2009)

vowell462 said:


> I say we all meet at the landing at Juliette Saturday morning. Medicine man, Drago, and myself will judge the debate while drinking holiday beverages. Remember, we want to see a lot of hair swinging around.



Thats the ticket right there, I was kinda thinkin the same thing...After our hunts though!!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 15, 2009)

vowell462 said:


> I say we all meet at the landing at Juliette Saturday morning. Medicine man, Drago, and myself will judge the debate while drinking holiday beverages. Remember, we want to see a lot of hair swinging around.



I was thinkin we all meet at the ramp and put about 30 boats in the water and go find all them ducks..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey now!!! I`m bein` nice because it`s Christmas!!







Medicine Man said:


>



Yea right you'll just be a JACKLEG QUEST at the bottom readin away lookin for a spot to go kill some ducks  Then I'll have to send someone over to SWAT ya upside your head


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 15, 2009)

I am just curoius, How many of yall are at work burnin up somebodys time clock on this thread?????


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 15, 2009)

The one time your wrong Mike..Go to the "Water Forum" main page...Scoll all the way down to the bottom...When it say's 38 people and it's lit up like a christmas tree with big bold black letters and red name's..I'm telling you..I've been called alot of things and even accused of "not knowing" anything...BUT you better trust me, when it lights up down there like that, it's time to do 2 things...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> I am just curoius, How many of yall are at work burnin up somebodys time clock on this thread?????



shhh I do it   every day I'm at work 
  got that little makeitsmall button down real good iff I hear footsteps comin 




Medicine Man said:


> The one time your wrong Mike..Go to the "Water Forum" main page...Scoll all the way down to the bottom...When it say's 38 people and it's lit up like a christmas tree with big bold black letters and red name's..I'm telling you..I've been called alot of things and even accused of "not knowing" anything...BUT you better trust me, when it lights up down there like that, it's time to do 2 things...




23 members 12 quest and no mods showing but then again I know for a fact that Nic sneaks around in the stealth mode with the hatchet at hand


----------



## hunter69 (Dec 15, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> I was thinkin we all meet at the ramp and put about 30 boats in the water and go find all them ducks..



now thats the best idea yet


----------



## Sling (Dec 15, 2009)

_ I would like to see your user names in the next GON or Georgia Sportsman magazines telling those editors how wrong they are for ruining your little trip by letting all those bad men loose on your best duck hunting spot in the world.
_By the time it's in print we already know about it and it's been shot.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 15, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> 23 members 12 quest and no mods showing but then again I know for a fact that Nic sneaks around in the stealth mode with the hatchet at hand




They made a pass through a few minutes ago..A few of'em..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 15, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> They made a pass through a few minutes ago..A few of'em..



Kind of reminds me of this story I heard once about a guy who told everyone he knew and a few he didn't where he shot a bunch of ducks. Well in less time then it takes to tell the story the place was covered up with others looking to get in on the action  One mod finds a good spot to watch and BANG they all show up to get in on the fun settin back and waiting on the trap to snap shut and cut off a leg or maybe it's band that leg  


They are ghost in the night makin sure all is kep just right before dawns early light


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 15, 2009)

Rugger, is that your boat?  I like the dual winches!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 15, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> Rugger, is that your boat?  I like the dual winches!



thank you sir, that joker is heavy!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 15, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> Rugger, is that your boat?  I like the dual winches!



Heck yeah baby!

Rugger got it looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

I saw 500 birds at harris neck,1000 at savannah NWR,300 on the canoochee,want me to give away any more spots?...lol


----------



## jero77 (Dec 15, 2009)

It's simple, you scout them, you shoot them, you open your mouth and the state of Georgia will be there to shoot them, Post pics and give congrats but never give up the sippyhole. 


What time does the circus start saturday?


----------



## klyons8963 (Dec 15, 2009)

I am one that reads the posts on here and tries to apply it to the area I am hunting. I hunt on a military base and this is my second season. With all the tips on here, if you can't go out and scout your own spot and apply that to where you hunt then maybe you should not be hunting.


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Dec 15, 2009)

Well...that took long enough to read. Guys, people makes mistakes of naming places on here that maybe are new or maybe just not thinking straight for some reason (including me) and I'm sorry for the one time I have. After reading this fourm for the past 3-4 or so months I've learned to NEVER give up a place. The thing about posting the pics, kinda decoy spread, choke, shot, gun, etc i think is great for all waterfowlers, beginning and old, just because people DO USE this information to better themselves as waterfowl hunters. If I hear of someone on here using a smaller spread on a lake I hunt, I may wanna try that, and may even have good success. This is the kind of information I believe this site is for and I for one do use this type of information...

As for skybusters, people that set up right ontop of you, and people that go with you only to steal and overhunt the spot...I have no mercy.

Best of luck this season!


----------



## chashlls150 (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## head buster (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow that was alot of reading. I do understand where you guys are coming from. I've been on both sides. I like to show off my birds and tell people where I killed them but like everyone has said you got to watch who you run your mouth too.
Went to the "G" a couple of weekends ago with a buddy and was going to go to a spot that he hunted with a buddy the week before and found out the that same buddy was at that spot with another friend. The guy I was with was pretty ticked about the hole situation.
If it wasn't for the guy I was hunting with this other guy never would have known how to get to the "G".


----------



## jimmyjames (Dec 15, 2009)

drove 6 hours  from this no duck state=200 bucks 
bought non resident licence-106 bucks 
saw over 1000 birds  killed 5--- sweet
number of other duck boats ,duck hunters seen -0==priceless


----------



## PaulD (Dec 16, 2009)

I couldn't make it all the way through. The drival caused my ADD to kick in but I think you can pull the saddle off boys. He ain't going anywhere.


----------



## Coach N (Dec 16, 2009)

I am just curoius, How many of yall are at work burnin up somebodys time clock on this thread?????

And I just got busted.


----------



## BreamReaper (Dec 16, 2009)

I really hate I missed this topic yesterday, I was too busy proving Ruggers theory to be true. Thank you for one to the GCSU kids (among others) that have posted/told every detail about Sinclair. If someone lets ya tag along seems like youde have enough respect not to publicise your pals spot. Then have the nerve to call and ask someone else how to get back there.
  I cant recall ever seeing so many ppl in one place on a Tuesday morning, 6 boats not 100 yrds apart from each other. Get to the ramp, all trailor tags from out of town. And I know the crappie aint biting that good.
  And whoever was trying to perfect the mallard come back call on the north side of the island, maybe you could invest in a cassette it obviously got on the birds nerves too.


----------



## chashlls150 (Dec 16, 2009)

Bingo. you got to love the frat boy wanna be duck huntersthey just dont get it.




BreamReaper said:


> I really hate I missed this topic yesterday, I was too busy proving Ruggers theory to be true. Thank you for one to the GCSU kids (among others) that have posted/told every detail about Sinclair. If someone lets ya tag along seems like youde have enough respect not to publicise your pals spot. Then have the nerve to call and ask someone else how to get back there.
> I cant recall ever seeing so many ppl in one place on a Tuesday morning, 6 boats not 100 yrds apart from each other. Get to the ramp, all trailor tags from out of town. And I know the crappie aint biting that good.
> And whoever was trying to perfect the mallard come back call on the north side of the island, maybe you could invest in a cassette it obviously got on the birds nerves too.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 16, 2009)

BreamReaper said:


> And whoever was trying to perfect the mallard come back call on the north side of the island, maybe you could invest in a cassette it obviously got on the birds nerves too.



Stay away from the island..You WILL shower my house..


----------



## BreamReaper (Dec 16, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Stay away from the island..You WILL shower my house..



Ahhh reckon you reside on the side with the "strip"?


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay, I burned about an hour of the clock reading this!  I am just surprised that no one is banned or has had deleted threads. I don't think I have ever seen a thread like this go 3 pages and still be active.


----------



## chundafied (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd stay away from that island for fear that you are trying to trap real duck hunters on it.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 16, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> Okay, I burned about an hour of the clock reading this!  I am just surprised that no one is banned or has had deleted threads. I don't think I have ever seen a thread like this go 3 pages and still be active.




Neverless, I know where we are goin sat mornin....


----------



## chadf (Dec 16, 2009)

I love my private hunting holes!!!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 16, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> Okay, I burned about an hour of the clock reading this!  I am just surprised that no one is banned or has had deleted threads. I don't think I have ever seen a thread like this go 3 pages and still be active.



It is a first!





chundafied said:


> I'd stay away from that island for fear that you are trying to trap real duck hunters on it.



What are you trying to insinuate Chundy?  Take your "Deliverance" fantasies somewhere else.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 16, 2009)

chundafied said:


> I'd stay away from that island for fear that you are trying to trap real duck hunters on it.



Friend request sent..


----------



## Dux (Dec 16, 2009)

I know in Texas if you were giving reports of birds on public water, you would get your house burned down. They don't play that stuff out here.

You GA boys must have it good out there to be able to tell public spots. Eitherway, I will be  at Juliette come sunday


----------



## SHMELTON (Dec 16, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> Neverless, I know where we are goin sat mornin....



We might need to get there before the sun goes down Friday night, so we get to a spot before everyone else.


----------



## chundafied (Dec 16, 2009)

> What are you trying to insinuate Chundy? Take your "Deliverance" fantasies somewhere else.



MM30 to the rescue!
Don't worry sport, I'm not trying to steal your man.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 16, 2009)

chundafied said:


> MM30 to the rescue!
> Don't worry sport, I'm not trying to steal your man.



This is a poor attempt at humor. You snatched that card up quick. $100 bucks say's your next response will be about someone being "creepy". Your material is getting old. Seriously. 
Don't forget about the second friend request I sent you.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 16, 2009)

chundafied said:


> Hey sport, I'm trying to steal your man.




Fixed it for you.....again.


----------



## drago (Dec 16, 2009)

BreamReaper said:


> I really hate I missed this topic yesterday, I was too busy proving Ruggers theory to be true. Thank you for one to the GCSU kids (among others) that have posted/told every detail about Sinclair. If someone lets ya tag along seems like youde have enough respect not to publicise your pals spot. Then have the nerve to call and ask someone else how to get back there.
> I cant recall ever seeing so many ppl in one place on a Tuesday morning, 6 boats not 100 yrds apart from each other. Get to the ramp, all trailor tags from out of town. And I know the crappie aint biting that good.
> And whoever was trying to perfect the mallard come back call on the north side of the island, maybe you could invest in a cassette it obviously got on the birds nerves too.



Posts like this are the ones the thread was started about and we are trying to prevent-----way to go sport


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

SHMELTON said:


> We might need to get there before the sun goes down Friday night, so we get to a spot before everyone else.


What does it matter if you are there first?..lol..


----------



## BreamReaper (Dec 16, 2009)

drago said:


> Posts like this are the ones the thread was started about and we are trying to prevent-----way to go sport



Hey slapnut you know how many islands there are on Sinclair? Tell me how I fit the category plz. Youre obviously ignorant as the come back caller....was it you pup?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 16, 2009)

BreamReaper said:


> Hey slapnut you know how many islands there are on Sinclair? Tell me how I fit the category plz. Youre obviously ignorant as the come back caller....was it you pup?




Slap nut,   topwater,  jackleg,   bootleg,   man yall are killin me


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 16, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> What does it matter if you are there first?..lol..




Cause we are gona take so many slapnut topwater kinda guys over there that we ought to be able to cover at least a 1/4 to 1/2 mile of that lake.


----------



## drago (Dec 16, 2009)

BreamReaper said:


> Hey slapnut you know how many islands there are on Sinclair? Tell me how I fit the category plz. Youre obviously ignorant as the come back caller....was it you pup?



Come by and see me sat morn and i'll let ya know


----------



## drago (Dec 16, 2009)

drago said:


> Come by and see me sat morn and i'll let ya know


----------



## Tommy12 (Dec 16, 2009)

So you are telling people what not to talk about!! That is just crazy! What ever happen to freedom of speech. If people are excited to share their hunting experience with others, let them do it. I am not saying I would share my hunting location, but if I wanted to, I sure would not let you stop me. By the way,just because someone tell the location it does not mean they are going to go out there and easily limit out on birds. It take hard work, to get on some birds. So just cool down. This is one of the reason I am starting to dislike duck hunting. The hunters are so selfish.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2009)

Tommy12 said:


> So you are telling people what not to talk about!! That is just crazy! What ever happen to freedom of speech. If people are excited to share their hunting experience with others, let them do it. I am not saying I would share my hunting location, but if I wanted to, I sure would not let you stop me. By the way,just because someone tell the location it does not mean they are going to go out there and easily limit out on birds. It take hard work, to get on some birds. So just cool down. This is one of the reason I am starting to dislike duck hunting. The hunters are so selfish.



just asking for some courtesy.  we all work equally as hard.  all i initially asked was not to share locations via a public internet forum, reason being you have people that will just go where they see the birds are being killed.  all it causes is a headache.  I want to see kill pictures, i want to hear about it. but leave the locale out.  Yes, again, it takes hard work to get on birds, but it makes it harder when you have some idiot that rolls up 10 min before LST and sets up 75yds away b/c he "heard this was a good spot".  Selfish? yes when it comes to public and birds in georgia.  Care if i hurt anyones poor wittle feewings? NO.  now, anymore liberal comments/concerns??


----------



## BreamReaper (Dec 16, 2009)

drago said:


>



Are you inviting me to your blind friend?

Maybe we got off on the wrong foot. Im just going to consider the fact that you probably misunderstood my first post and were previously angered by someone else and took it out on me.


----------



## jero77 (Dec 16, 2009)

This is one of the reason I am starting to dislike duck hunting. The hunters are so selfish.[/QUOTE]

I guess I'm selfish , However I am truley SORRY that you dislike the sport I love simply because there are people out there that will not tell you where the sippyhole is via the internet.


----------



## jero77 (Dec 16, 2009)

BreamReaper said:


> Are you inviting me to your blind friend?
> 
> Maybe we got off on the wrong foot. Im just going to consider the fact that you probably misunderstood my first post and were previously angered by someone else and took it out on me.



I think you may have misunderstood his post, he was talking about how you got screwed by JACKLEG, SKYBUSTIN, DILLWEEDS not your actions or reaction.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 16, 2009)

jero77 said:


> This is one of the reason I am starting to dislike duck hunting. The hunters are so selfish.



I guess I'm selfish , However I am truley SORRY that you dislike the sport I love simply because there are people out there that will not tell you where the sippyhole is via the internet.[/QUOTE]

That is not entirely true. There are plenty of people that are willing to help you out given you are helping yourself out first (scouting and all that jazz). The thing is in Georgia you aren't gonna get much out of the internet about ducks.


----------



## Ryanbig (Dec 16, 2009)

So I guess my thread I started about where to find ducks at Lake Russell should just be thrown away. It seems that helping the common man out and trying to share the fun just isn't anyones priority anymore. People who have bad ethics and common sense are just going to be that way and arent going to change anytime soon. But what is wrong with helping someone that is polite and humble for advice who may just be trying to get into the sport. Being harsh and bashing people about trying to help their fellow man is not what hunting is about.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2009)

Ryanbig said:


> So I guess my thread I started about where to find ducks at Lake Russell should just be thrown away. It seems that helping the common man out and trying to share the fun just isn't anyones priority anymore. People who have bad ethics and common sense are just going to be that way and arent going to change anytime soon. But what is wrong with helping someone that is polite and humble for advice who may just be trying to get into the sport. Being harsh and bashing people about trying to help their fellow man is not what hunting is about.



awww...that was nice.

now ... what i see as unethical is being discourteous to someone who is setup before you etc. etc.   i dont want to type all of it again.  their is nothing wrong with helpin someone who asked a question such as yourself, if i knew anything about lake russel, i woud have already private messaged you.  it is what it is, people are still going to post public areas that are holding birds, and other people are going to be lazy and see that, and think "hey, reckon i'll try their this weekend" without even once scouting prior, etc.  
i am trying to explain the way allot of us feel best i can...i know your new to the sport, message me and i will explain some things.  this isnt just speculation, seen it happen before.


----------



## Ryanbig (Dec 16, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> awww...that was nice.
> 
> now ... what i see as unethical is being discourteous to someone who is setup before you etc. etc.
> 
> I try to avoid those people the best I can!!! And any info I get I will make sure to keep it to myself....glad to join the club. Hopefully we will bust em in the morning. Leaving out at 430am hopefully since its a week day we will have place to ourselves!!


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 17, 2009)

Some of you have found others believe public is public just as I do and you keep saying immature things about the "internet" posters. Put your time and effort, as I stated in another thread, into telling the publishers of magazines how they are ruining the hunting for you because they advertised yours or somebody elses water by name.

This common courtesy thing still sounds like nothing but selfish childish jibberish and stating information on this or any other thread doesn't bring out the intentional "bad" guys some of you are quick to claim.

To prove a point, some of the whiners on here have gave examples of other hunters claiming to have gotten to close to your hunt and have implied it was done because of someones posting on this forum. Where's your proof or is it in reality just speculation?

Keep posting. I do. I believe there are more ethical hunters out there looking for a spot to enjoy the sport than there are unethical hunters just looking for a spot to cause discontent and mayhem.

To me when certain persons get on these posts and begin saying that this information being posted on the GON forum will bring out every jackleg, or what ever name it pasted, will be at this spot, shows how disrepectfull these certain persons really are. They have basically called everyone on this post except themselves unethical hunters.


If you don't hunt a spot that is publish on this forum keep your derogatory comments to yourself. Apparantly most individuals disagreeing enjoy stirring the pot.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 17, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> Some of you have found others believe public is public just as I do and you keep saying immature things about the "internet" posters. Put your time and effort, as I stated in another thread, into telling the publishers of magazines how they are ruining the hunting for you because they advertised yours or somebody elses water by name.
> 
> This common courtesy thing still sounds like nothing but selfish childish jibberish and stating information on this or any other thread doesn't bring out the intentional "bad" guys some of you are quick to claim.
> 
> ...



Dude, keep breaking "The Commandments" and then you can expect to get called out on it.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 17, 2009)

Babies all around the world are world are crying now. I hope y'all are happy.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 17, 2009)

PaulD said:


> Babies all around the world are world are crying now. I hope y'all are happy.


----------



## drago (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm goin to kill some ducks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 17, 2009)

Cool thought by takin yesterday off I might have missed something but nope didn't happen and now I'm pretty much caught up on this thread 

Raining ice and very slick ice covered roads kep me home yesterday so no stories or pics of were I was going to go sorry


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 17, 2009)

MustangMAtt30,

What are "The Commandments"  or code of ethics you are speaking about. Tell us so we will all know and don't be coy by making a cowardly response to the effect, "if I have to tell you". Let's hear it. Bring it on. Let us know what kind of a ethical nonselfish self righteous hunter you really are.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 17, 2009)

He's already posted them in a whole thread "Commandments of duck hunting" Cyber scout it up.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 17, 2009)

PaulD said:


> He's already posted them in a whole thread "Commandments of duck hunting" Cyber scout it up.



Didn't want anyone to have to cyber scout on their own Paul so I bumped it up for them


----------



## PaulD (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw that. Thanks!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 17, 2009)

PaulD said:


> I saw that. Thanks!



Why you're WELCOME after all it is PUBLIC


----------



## drago (Dec 17, 2009)

This a marathon thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 17, 2009)

drago said:


> This a marathon thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 pretty tame compared to some others though


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 17, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> pretty tame compared to some others though



Rugger you know tamies eat real well right and they're BIGGER too


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 17, 2009)

Profanity?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 17, 2009)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Rugger you know tamies eat real well right and they're BIGGER too



lol


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 17, 2009)

I read it and was really impressed at his hypocracy.

1. Get the youth involved. Show them how to do it the right way.

6. ......,  or better yet take no one.

Like I said, "Let us know what kind of a ethical nonselfish self righteous hunter you really are."

I believe his last 6 words of his #6 states his true feelings. Remember these are his written words.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cant we all......just get along???


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 17, 2009)

yo dawg, you forgot some verbage!
6. If shown a public duck spot, call the person who showed it to you before you take it upon yourself to hunt it. Be cautious about who you take, or better yet take no one.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 17, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> I read it and was really impressed at his hypocracy.
> 
> 1. Get the youth involved. Show them how to do it the right way.
> 
> ...




Don't EVER question my ETHICS.  I'm by the book and legit.

Big difference between taking an eight year kid and some fella that is going to tell another fella who is going to tell another fella and so on and so forth.

And what is more hypocritical than a duck hunter that freely gives away public hunting spots for all 4.6 billion people on this planet to access via the World Wide Web?  (That is a rhetorical question.  No response needed.)


----------



## jero77 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dustin Pate said:


> I guess I'm selfish , However I am truley SORRY that you dislike the sport I love simply because there are people out there that will not tell you where the sippyhole is via the internet.



That is not entirely true. There are plenty of people that are willing to help you out given you are helping yourself out first (scouting and all that jazz). The thing is in Georgia you aren't gonna get much out of the internet about ducks.[/QUOTE]

DUSTIN P, I was trying to quote an earlier post, I love duck hunting and have made a lot of great friends doing so, I learned a long time ago that if you truely want to know where the ducks are at then GO FIND THEM YOURSELF, nobody on the internet will give an anwser on a public forum that you can rely on.


----------



## drago (Dec 17, 2009)

jero77 said:


> That is not entirely true. There are plenty of people that are willing to help you out given you are helping yourself out first (scouting and all that jazz). The thing is in Georgia you aren't gonna get much out of the internet about ducks.



DUSTIN P, I was trying to quote an earlier post, I love duck hunting and have made a lot of great friends doing so, I learned a long time ago that if you truely want to know where the ducks are at then GO FIND THEM YOURSELF, nobody on the internet will give an anwser on a public forum that you can rely on.[/QUOTE]


I know where there at Jero!!!!!


----------



## chundafied (Dec 17, 2009)

> I know where there at Jero!!!!!
> Reply With Quote



Of course you do.  Who doesn't?  They're at Julliette.  The internet said so.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> pretty tame compared to some others though





You fellers are doin` good!


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 17, 2009)

This is the first post I've EVER seen in the waterfowl forum that made it to 181 post..


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 17, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> This is the first post I've EVER seen in the waterfowl forum that made it to 181 post..





Nicodemus said:


> You fellers are doin` good!



Yep and probably the first time ya ever here Nic say this in the waterfowlin forum


----------



## Rich M (Dec 17, 2009)

We went out this morning and shot 3 limits on Lake J....  Redheads, mallards, and a few bluebills.  We were done in 90 minutes....

It was a  out there.  I seen GA Labs  on some guy who got too close.

Thanks for the reports!!!  I couldn't have done it without them.  Scouting takes a lot of time and any help is more than welcome.


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's your lie. Tell it like you believe it. All 4.6 billion people will be on the duck hunters trophy water? It wasn't a rhetorical question but rather asinine. I believe the more you type the dumber your logic becomes. No I take that back. I know it. To think that all 4.6 billion people even have a computer or could even care in the least at this trivial debate shows your limited intellect. 

And you made up those commandments all by yourself. You must be proud. Especially with, "or better yet take no one". A true unselfish decree if I've ever heard or read one. 

Are you through yet? You started the personal attack not me. Come on with some more immature irrational numbers and purely stupid comments.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 17, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> It's your lie. Tell it like you believe it. All 4.6 billion people will be on the duck hunters trophy water? It wasn't a rhetorical question but rather asinine. I believe the more you type the dumber your logic becomes. No I take that back. I know it. To think that all 4.6 billion people even have a computer or could even care in the least at this trivial debate shows your limited intellect.
> 
> And you made up those commandments all by yourself. You must be proud. Especially with, "or better yet take no one". A true unselfish decree if I've ever heard or read one.
> 
> Are you through yet? You started the personal attack not me. Come on with some more immature irrational numbers and purely stupid comments.




       With all these people weighin in on this subject you need to put  some quotes with that statement so we know just who you are speaking to.  I can just about bet as long as you keep postin this one will stay awake for awhile.


By the way can somebody tell me why the bar at the bottom of the page went away,  The one that tells on everybody??   Is it because of this thread????


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Dec 17, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> With all these people weighin in on this subject you need to put  some quotes with that statement so we know just who you are speaking to.  I can just about bet as long as you keep postin this one will stay awake for awhile.
> 
> 
> By the can somebody tell me why the bar at the bottom of the page went away,  The one that tells on everybody??   Is it because of this thread????



Nope was that there is a post on the main forum about them tryin to get somethings fixed


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 17, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> It's your lie. Tell it like you believe it. All 4.6 billion people will be on the duck hunters trophy water? It wasn't a rhetorical question but rather asinine. I believe the more you type the dumber your logic becomes. No I take that back. I know it. To think that all 4.6 billion people even have a computer or could even care in the least at this trivial debate shows your limited intellect.
> 
> And you made up those commandments all by yourself. You must be proud. Especially with, "or better yet take no one". A true unselfish decree if I've ever heard or read one.
> 
> Are you through yet? You started the personal attack not me. Come on with some more immature irrational numbers and purely stupid comments.



pops your takin this way to personal.  this isnt about you like your makin it to be.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 17, 2009)

could y'all police the deer,and hog forums too?too many hot spots being given out there...lol


----------



## Robk (Dec 17, 2009)

Paul,
I have an order for 500 birds to be delivered around easter.  want to put on a shoot next year?  Works for Skeeter Branch and I'm sure with the likes of Dux and a few others here we could quit our day jobs and sell mallard hunts on the coast....


----------



## PaulD (Dec 17, 2009)

Its on! I got the pond and a great feeder. What do you think we should charge per bird? Maybe we should charge per person?


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Dec 17, 2009)

These same problems existed at Dyers and Julliette in the 80's. There have allways been idiots on public land and allways will be. They are few but allways seem to flock to me. I quit hunting public land 15 or 20 yrs ago, started back 3 years ago but just about had enough allready.


----------



## jero77 (Dec 17, 2009)

there are threads on DHC with everyone talking about the jewels redheads based on this forum


http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=111585


----------



## chase870 (Dec 17, 2009)

i would love to see a 15-20 shell limit per person  I think this is the way to go. I personaly would like to see it go to 20 gauge or smaller gun. If you shoot at birds over 40 yards away on a regular basis you are a skybuster. A long shot every now and then is O.K. I take em too, but not on a regular basis. 15 shells is plenty to kill a 6 bird limit


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like Delane01 got some sand in his ...


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 17, 2009)

Y'all know we've got to get to 200.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 17, 2009)

if it goes to 200, can this menstral cycle please stop?


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 17, 2009)

vowell462 said:


> if it goes to 200, can this menstral cycle please stop?



Why?  Its just now getin setteled down and folks are startin to treat each other with a little respect.  They are just startin to warm up to each other.


----------



## Robk (Dec 17, 2009)

Sure Paul,  I can get more....  some will be mottled, most mallards...  I think per bird released would be better... higher margins that way...

200////


----------



## booger branch benelli (Dec 17, 2009)

I got your back rugger!  Ive been burned too many times even by my "friends" much less some internet jackleg wanting to get in on a skybusting adventure.  Id say the guys with the problem prob dont hunt much public water...... especially big water.  Let them get burned even if the spot they are hunting is one that you also hunt....wont take long they will stop once it is affecting them.


----------



## ducks4u (Dec 17, 2009)

Duck hunting is my favorite thing in the world to do, but when you go hunting and you have got some jack leg shooting at ducks like they are doves, oh wait. or you get to a spot (public land) at 3am and 3 trucks (3people in each truck) pull in at 5:50 and ask where you going. man nothing in the world gets me stirred up more than that, knowing that 10 years ago i didn't have to get to these spots till 20 mins before shooting light, that was so i could get my deks out. I know exactly what your talking about Ruger, oh and were not selfish guys. )))You know what mabe we are, but thats fine with me to.........
Some people just don't get it


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 17, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> It's your lie. Tell it like you believe it. All 4.6 billion people will be on the duck hunters trophy water? It wasn't a rhetorical question but rather asinine. I believe the more you type the dumber your logic becomes. No I take that back. I know it. To think that all 4.6 billion people even have a computer or could even care in the least at this trivial debate shows your limited intellect.
> 
> And you made up those commandments all by yourself. You must be proud. Especially with, "or better yet take no one". A true unselfish decree if I've ever heard or read one.
> 
> Are you through yet? You started the personal attack not me. Come on with some more immature irrational numbers and purely stupid comments.



Well when 3 billion Red Communist Chinese show up on Saturday with their unplugged Norinco knock-off Winchester shotguns don't say I didn't tell you so.

Oh, and I didn't write "The Commandments."  I've been blessed to be around some good fellas that have taught them to me.

Anyway you have a Merry Christmas and the last word.


----------



## Medicine Man (Dec 17, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Well when 3 billion Red Communist Chinese show up on Saturday with their unplugged Norinco knock-off Winchester shotguns don't say I didn't tell you so.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 17, 2009)

chase870 said:


> i would love to see a 15-20 shell limit per person  I think this is the way to go. I personaly would like to see it go to 20 gauge or smaller gun. If you shoot at birds over 40 yards away on a regular basis you are a skybuster. A long shot every now and then is O.K. I take em too, but not on a regular basis. 15 shells is plenty to kill a 6 bird limit



a shell limit woud be great!  i would love to see it happen.  reckon we could enforce it ourselves at the ramp? im a pretty stout fella..


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 17, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> a shell limit woud be great!  i would love to see it happen.  reckon we could enforce it ourselves at the ramp? im a pretty stout fella..



Cool!!!!!! I'm in.
Can I bring the AR-15 and my Santa hat? 
We'll need a strong show of force when General Tso and the other 3,999,999,999 Chinese hunters show up.


----------



## LongBeards (Dec 18, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> You want to know what a "Jackleg" is look at the bottom of the waterfowl forum page and the names down there..That my friend is a "Jackleg" you come in here poke your little ugly head around and say NOTHING. If they would give me one free pass I'd swat you right on the back of the head..Either speak up or go to the small game forum and troll around in there.



Whoa there little feller-everybody that looks at this or any forum doesn't qualify as a JACKLEG or whatever else you may want to call us. There are a lot of cyber scouters out there but some folks just like to see the pics of the birds and dogs and read the hunt stories. I don't duck hunt for real yet, but one day I'll take the plunge.That means doing all the scouting and homework myself to do it right. Until then I'll continue to read and look even if I don't post. 
As far as hunts being ruined by a bunch of good for nothings, I totally agree that people should NOT POST LOCATIONS on a public forum. I wonder how much of this is really just a decoy anyway? I think that it is great that anyone would want to give a newbie some help, but send info that cyber scouters are looking for in a pm-if you are sure it really is a newbie. 
It doesn't matter if you are hunting, ducks, turkey, or whatever, common courtesy should always rule. Unfortunately, too many have no ethics.

That was my first waterfowl post.


----------



## Robk (Dec 18, 2009)

LongBeards said:


> Whoa there little feller-everybody that looks at this or any forum doesn't qualify as a JACKLEG or whatever else you may want to call us. There are a lot of cyber scouters out there but some folks just like to see the pics of the birds and dogs and read the hunt stories. I don't duck hunt for real yet, but one day I'll take the plunge.That means doing all the scouting and homework myself to do it right. Until then I'll continue to read and look even if I don't post.
> As far as hunts being ruined by a bunch of good for nothings, I totally agree that people should NOT POST LOCATIONS on a public forum. I wonder how much of this is really just a decoy anyway? I think that it is great that anyone would want to give a newbie some help, but send info that cyber scouters are looking for in a pm-if you are sure it really is a newbie.
> It doesn't matter if you are hunting, ducks, turkey, or whatever, common courtesy should always rule. Unfortunately, too many have no ethics.
> 
> That was my first waterfowl post.




Don't do it man... it's more addicting than crack and herion combined...  Heck I quit smoking after 25 years so that I could afford more duck hunting stuff it's that bad....  just put down that call and step away from the decoys....


----------



## Robk (Dec 18, 2009)

LongBeards said:


> Whoa there little feller-everybody that looks at this or any forum doesn't qualify as a JACKLEG or whatever else you may want to call us. There are a lot of cyber scouters out there but some folks just like to see the pics of the birds and dogs and read the hunt stories. I don't duck hunt for real yet, but one day I'll take the plunge.That means doing all the scouting and homework myself to do it right. Until then I'll continue to read and look even if I don't post.
> As far as hunts being ruined by a bunch of good for nothings, I totally agree that people should NOT POST LOCATIONS on a public forum. I wonder how much of this is really just a decoy anyway? I think that it is great that anyone would want to give a newbie some help, but send info that cyber scouters are looking for in a pm-if you are sure it really is a newbie.
> It doesn't matter if you are hunting, ducks, turkey, or whatever, common courtesy should always rule. Unfortunately, too many have no ethics.
> 
> That was my first waterfowl post.




Don't do it man... it's more addicting than crack and herion combined...  Heck I quit smoking after 25 years so that I could afford more duck hunting stuff it's that bad....  just put down that call and step away from the decoys....


----------



## LongBeards (Dec 18, 2009)

Robk said:


> Don't do it man... it's more addicting than crack and herion combined...  Heck I quit smoking after 25 years so that I could afford more duck hunting stuff it's that bad....  just put down that call and step away from the decoys....



 Don't know if I can handle another addiction but it sure is fun thinking about it!


----------



## willholl79 (Dec 18, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> Some of you have found others believe public is public just as I do and you keep saying immature things about the "internet" posters. Put your time and effort, as I stated in another thread, into telling the publishers of magazines how they are ruining the hunting for you because they advertised yours or somebody elses water by name.
> 
> This common courtesy thing still sounds like nothing but selfish childish jibberish and stating information on this or any other thread doesn't bring out the intentional "bad" guys some of you are quick to claim.
> 
> ...



Hey pal, since you like to "share" so much, how about doing me a little favor.  I've got a list of 5 or 6 public "spots" that i'd like to scout out but haven't gotten to them yet as I've been busy scouting other spots and then hunting the places where I found ducks.  If you would be so kind to spend YOUR time and money to scout these spots and then send me directions or GPS coord,  I'd greatly appreciate it.  This way I won't have to wake up at 2am to save a spot; I can just get there 15min before LST and set up right next to you and whoever else you shared the list with.  So whatdaya say? Deal?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 18, 2009)

willholl79 said:


> Hey pal, since you like to "share" so much, how about doing me a little favor.  I've got a list of 5 or 6 public "spots" that i'd like to scout out but haven't gotten to them yet as I've been busy scouting other spots and then hunting the places where I found ducks.  If you would be so kind to spend YOUR time and money to scout these spots and then send me directions or GPS coord,  I'd greatly appreciate it.  This way I won't have to wake up at 2am to save a spot; I can just get there 15min before LST and set up right next to you and whoever else you shared the list with.  So whatdaya say? Deal?



 im glad most of yall get what my angle is


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 18, 2009)

I didn't take any of this personal. I was just looking at all the options. Open debates exercise the mind. I hope ya'll all have a Merry Christmas and an uneventful successful duck hunt for the remainder of the season no matter what water you hunt. 

I rather enjoyed this discussion on do's and don'ts of the Duck Hunting Fraternity.


----------



## Delane01 (Dec 18, 2009)

Willholl79, 

Sounds like you are a Jackleg in training. Haven't you learned anything from this discussion.

PM me with the spots. I'll be your huckleberry. I've got nothing but time between now and the end of this hunting season.


----------



## willholl79 (Dec 18, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> Willholl79,
> 
> Sounds like you are a Jackleg in training. Haven't you learned anything from this discussion.
> 
> PM me with the spots. I'll be your huckleberry. I've got nothing but time between now and the end of this hunting season.



Jackleg?  Don't think so. I've been duck hunting since I was 3, standing in an empty 5 gal buck next to my dad. i have friends/family that i'll share spots with anyday of the week, it just burns my biscuits to see successful public locations posted on an open forum.  I'll leave it at this:

My opinion is that your opinion is 

We could do this all day; so I'll get back to work.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 18, 2009)

Save your money, barter with your wife, get a lease thats private.I would estimate that 90% of my public hunting has been a big disappointment, and usually due to the foolishness of topwaters. Yep its expensive, but if you plan and save, its a very attainable goal.


----------



## willholl79 (Dec 18, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> Willholl79,
> 
> Sounds like you are a Jackleg in training. Haven't you learned anything from this discussion.
> 
> PM me with the spots. I'll be your huckleberry. I've got nothing but time between now and the end of this hunting season.





GSURugger I like your Signature.  DBT  is my favorite band.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 18, 2009)

willholl79 said:


> Hey BTW Delane01, I like your Signature.  DBT  is my favorite band.



you mean me?  and yes, DBT rocks, just picked up the new album


----------



## willholl79 (Dec 18, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> you mean me?  and yes, DBT rocks, just picked up the new album



Yeah sorry, I meant you, copy/pasted wrong name.


----------



## willholl79 (Dec 18, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Save your money, barter with your wife, get a lease thats private.I would estimate that 90% of my public hunting has been a big disappointment, and usually due to the foolishness of topwaters. Yep its expensive, but if you plan and save, its a very attainable goal.



Yeah I'm working on that.  But there is something to be said about a successful public hunt.  Makes you feel good to put in the extra time and effort to find "X" nowing 100other people are hunting nearby with little/no success.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 18, 2009)

willholl79 said:


> Yeah I'm working on that.  But there is something to be said about a successful public hunt.  Makes you feel good to put in the extra time and effort to find "X" nowing 100other people are hunting nearby with little/no success.


I agree with that but I like feeling good 90% of the time instead of 10%. Shoot me a pm and I'll give you details on our Ms. lease. We will need a couple of new guys next yr.


----------



## willholl79 (Dec 18, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> I agree with that but I like feeling good 90% of the time instead of 10%. Shoot me a pm and I'll give you details on our Ms. lease. We will need a couple of new guys next yr.



PM sent!


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 18, 2009)

I can't help it... I just found a sweet honey hole that no one knows about.  It's on Hwy 87, just outside of Julliete.  Can't miss it.  Georgia Power has a huge coal fired plant right next to it.  Enjoy!


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Dec 18, 2009)

The problem I see with public land is that hunters don't have to be experienced to access it - Folks that are not experienced enough to understand etique or how things should work.  Rarely have I had a problem with experienced hunters when hunting public land.

There will always be new hunters interested in our sport.  Heck, we all were one at some point.  I've been hunting waterfowl around the country for over 25 years, and do not expect public land hunting to change much the next 25.  The only way to insulate yourself from it is to find yourself some private ground and exchange your boat, gas tank and scouting time for a sure thing, therefore leaving etique training of new waterfowler to the masses.

A great hunt on public ground is a very fullfilling achievement, and will always be difficult to achieve due to factors private land hunters don't have to face.  New hunters or "jacklegs" will always be one of those.  I grew up in south ga and moved to the atl area a few years back.  You guys need to hang out at the BPS up here a little bit and listen to some of the questions these new hunters ask.  I am not criticizing them, (we all started somewhere), but they don't even know what scouting means or what to look for or which end of the shell goes in first.  A gun, some ammo and a license is all the need.  It's kinda scarry thinking you could be sharing a hole with them.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 18, 2009)

Delane01 said:


> Willholl79,
> 
> Sounds like you are a Jackleg in training. Haven't you learned anything from this discussion.
> 
> PM me with the spots. I'll be your huckleberry. I've got nothing but time between now and the end of this hunting season.



Rich boy huh?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 29, 2009)

All this talk about putting in your time scouting on public land and then someone else showing up on it is funny.  A little story, back in 1986 or so, I spent a few days scouting on lake seminole for a hunt me and a buddy was going on, his family had a place down there, but he hadn't been able to get down there all year, he was working in Columbus.  We met up in Albany (both of our home towns) to head on down there the evening prior to the hunt, he pulled out his map, and I pulled out my map, low and behold, we had the same general area marked, he had hunted the spot the year before, I had never hunted the lake with him before so I had no way of knowing. I was going to school over at Statesboro at the time and hunted down at Altamaha more than anywhere and though I had hunted seminole many a time, it was the first time I looked in that area (sat out in the main lake just before sunset the night before and watched where the ducks were flying from and looked there the next day, was plenty of ducks).  

The moral of the story, it is public land, and alot of times, when you find a spot, you can almost bet that someone else has found it too.  I have pulled up to spots many a time I thought were my secret honey hole on seminole and blackshear only to have been beat by someone else, so I move on, simple as that to what I hope is a decent backup spot.  On alot of lakes, ducks tend to congregate in a few areas, and most folks who have scouted the lake are gonna know those areas.  Having to deal with that is a simple fact of hunting public land, it is as much mine as it is anyone else's.  I started getting up and camping almost on the spot, well, then, especially on south ga lakes, there would be bass fishermen to contend with....PUBLIC means open to everyone, and NO ONE, not even me, can claim a protion of it as mine.  That is why I try to hunt private land as much as possible now, sometimes I have to be happy with only woodies, but hey, that is duck hunting in Ga. which I have been doing since back in the mid-70s.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Dec 30, 2009)

Woodies huggin the tree lines on vacant shoreline near the War Hill and Thompson Creek area of Lanier and Geese are holding thick around Old Federal....headin' out Saturday morning if anyone wanna join!


----------



## hunter69 (Dec 30, 2009)

Lets donate Juliette to all the jacklegs, skybusters and slapnuts.......


----------



## jero77 (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't beleave this thing is still going, rugger


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 30, 2009)

jero77 said:


> I can't beleave this thing is still going, rugger



me niether,


----------



## PaulD (Dec 30, 2009)

hunter69 said:


> Lets donate Juliette to all the jacklegs, skybusters and slapnuts.......



Fine by me, just get them out of my neck of the woods. Rugger and I had a nice visit from a pair on Saturday.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 5, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Fine by me, just get them out of my neck of the woods. Rugger and I had a nice visit from a pair on Saturday.



Tell us the story..


----------



## throwdown (Jan 6, 2010)

Well I can tell you this. This was my first year in Georgia, grew up on Lake "O" in Florida. This has been the hardest duck hunting that I have ever, ever had to endure. I have been through more gas in my mudmotor in one year, than other years combined, for very little shooting time. I scouted every off day, and am still drawing a blank. So I can 100% understand why you guy's want to keep things quiet. If I found a honey hole here, the waterboard wouldn't make me talk. By the way I live in Marietta, own my own mudrig, if someone wants to help a brother out next year. Headed to Florida this week for a week long duck hunt with my dad, I hope that my dog will still work. Georgia hunting can flat ruin a dog!!!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 6, 2010)

There are alot of folks on here that won't use their dog on lake Seminole (I ain't one of them) cause they see a gator in the winter, course most of them don't know that seeing a gator don't mean he is gonna be eating, and don't realize that the gator is gonna be too sluggish to eat. I bet they are in amazement that you would use your dog on the big O.


----------



## throwdown (Jan 6, 2010)

I have never seen a dog attacked on lake "O", but have heard of them. We alway's hunted the dog's close, and I hate to say it because it's illegal, but we alway's kept a single shot 10 guage loaded with buckshot close at hand.


----------



## max4 (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 8, 2012)

It's that time again . . .


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 8, 2012)

I reread this thread this morning and was amazed at some of the comments I read.  I don't post much in the waterfowl forum because I do not duck hunt near as much as I did in years gone by.....I can tell you this though, the problems listed in here about hunting public land exsisted LONG before anyone ever heard of a PC.  Sky busting on public land has always happened, even where there is a shell limit.  First time I hunted the walk-in on Altamaha way before there was even the concept of forums and such folks would sky bust, and it was a 25 shell limit, 'course you used lead shot then.  You would see folks with dang "goose guns" full choked and the copper coated magnum shells.  I was always out gunned every time I hunted there until I got my (then) new on the scene 870 "waterfowlers sp." 3inch magnum sometimes in the mid 80s. and then I was probably guilty of sky busting a time or two before I learned the limits of my new gun.

Nic might remember this, back long before the w.w.w. local newspapers would have columns by Jack Kornagay (I am sure I slaughtered his name) who would give reports on Seminole and other areas in south GA where ducks were being seen, he would list what arm of the lake or which group of islands and always talk about the flats.  There were tons of duck hunters back then before the the limits were lowered to next to nothing, way less (the limits) than they are today.  And yes, having people set up on you right before shooting time happened all the time back then too.  Every year ( I am talking pre-GON era) Georgia Sportsman would do an article on public land duck hunting (Generally by Jack Kornagay again) that would be very specific about where to hunt on the lakes, etc... and Juliette would always get an article too.  I have also seen the same style articles in GON also.  Heck, back when it was free (looked like a newspaper) they would give reports on duck hunting too, telling where ducks were showing up, etc...Heck, even the national publications would do an article in the regional section about the same spots folks get upset about on here.  Now I am gonna be sorry if I step on toes, but I learned a little trick from those articles though I haven't done this in many, many years...I would not set up til mid morning on Seminole on days when there would be a big bass tournament.....they would kick up the birds, along with all the hunters heading in, and there would be as many ducks flying as there would be at first light.  Another plus would be I could get into spots that you wouldn't be able to hunt at early morning, because all the other hunters would have left by then....Learned that trick from an article by Jack.  This was all pre-internet.   I would even bust rafts of ducks with my boat on the way in so those that were hunting might have some fly their way.  The deep water rafts would be everywhere out in the channels.  

Mid morning hunting is a trick that has paid off for many types of hunting for me on public land, that is when there is the most human movement and it, in turn, causes game movement.  I harvested many a limit of ducks (and other game, noteably deer on public land) with this trick and did not have to get up at 2 or 3 in the morning to do so. There is always gonna be stiff competition for ducks on public land (at least non-woodie ducks) and you either have to learn how to deal with it or not hunt public lands.  On a place like Seminole, Juliette or any other public impoundment, you can bet your bottom dollar there ain't no such thing as a secret honey hole that will remain secret.


----------



## leeledger (Sep 8, 2012)

It was Jack Wingate that did the articles called "Seminole Ramlins" and Bob Kornegay that has books and writes newspaper articles.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Sep 9, 2012)

leeledger said:


> It was Jack Wingate that did the articles called "Seminole Ramlins" and Bob Kornegay that has books and writes newspaper articles.



I thought about that last night, I guess I am getting old, for some reason I fused the names.....my memory ain't what it used to be.


----------

